# Quick Stick



## Westboh (Jan 28, 2016)

I purchased a used 1128 a year ago and finally got to use it over the past week. Has anyone else had a problem with the quick stick for the chute not engaging when it is moved from side to side? I'm wondering if it is problem with ice build up as it seems to remedy itself once the machine is warm. If not ice, could it be that the mechanism is just worn out and time to be replaced?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I also have a 1128 and have never really liked the Quick Stick mine works but not like what I was expecting. I like the old school for chute direction control. A few years ago I took mine back to the dealer several times for different issues and he said my Quick stick is okay. I also realize that there is no such thing as a perfect snow blower so I just accept my Quick Stick and love the fact that in 3 winters my blower has never plugged up once.

I also use a Husky ST 224 P a lot and the chute direction lever might seem loose to some , I like it way better but that is me.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

There is a button underneath the front of the quick-stick that must be pressed to disengage everything, and then when it is where you want it, the button should come back up, and lock it into that position. I have never had any issues with it. Maybe you can spray it from underneath to loosen the button up so it will engage. Lithium grease it probably good to use once it is cleaned with carb or brake cleaner, or maybe even WD40 to clean it - depending on what you have handy.


----------



## AbominableSnowman (Nov 14, 2016)

I have had mine lock up with heavy ice buildup. For me, this has only occurred while using the machine in dense, wet snow that tends to clog. The weight of the chute clogged with slush and ice is too much for the lever to move. Once I clear it out, it moves nicely. Under normal conditions, I don't have this problem. Note that I keep the snowblower in a warm (above freezing) garage, and that might make a difference.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

+1 on the chute collar freezing up. The mechanism doesn't have much mechanical advantage to turn the chute so it doesn't take much ice to stop it. Try using your hand to rotate the chute while using the quick stick, if it works, than collar icing is probably your problem and you need to thoroughly dry and lube it. If the hand help does nothing then the locking mechanism mentioned above may be refusing to release. The lock mechanism could be affected by ice or could just need to be adjusted.


----------



## ScottNH (Jan 7, 2018)

*Quick stick doesn't lock*



Westboh said:


> I purchased a used 1128 a year ago and finally got to use it over the past week. Has anyone else had a problem with the quick stick for the chute not engaging when it is moved from side to side? I'm wondering if it is problem with ice build up as it seems to remedy itself once the machine is warm. If not ice, could it be that the mechanism is just worn out and time to be replaced?


It sounds like you had the same trouble I'm having. Did you sort it out? I took the cover off and found water (after it was in the garage overnight) near the end of the cable. I think it is freezing when the button is engaged and then not letting the lock engage. I'm going to hit it with some lube and see what happens. Interested to know what you did.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Let us know if that is the fix for the problem mine worked 100% today.


----------

